# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Malo više o matičnim stanicama

## Ava M

Kao što sam i rekla, želim podijeliti s vama vlastito iskustvo vezano uz pohranu matičnih stanica.
Doduše, pohrana još nije obavljena jer bebač stiže tek za desetak dana, ali možda nekoj od vas pomognu informacije koje imam.
Dakle, najbliža klinika za pohranu MS je u Grazu, klinika EccoCell. Za lakšu komunikaciju, oni sami su nam predložili kontakt osobu iz svog predstavništva u Sloveniji, što smo MM i ja naravno i prihvatili jer smo s gospodinom normalno pricali Hrvatski. Od njega smo poštom dobili "paket" tj.  stiropol kutiju sa priborom potrebnim za samo uzimanje krvi iz pupkovine, kao i ugovore sa klinikom EccoCell. Dio ugovora, potpisan od strane glavnog dr., ostao je nama, a drugi dio sa našim potrebnim podacima, kao i rezultatima nalaza koje sam morala obaviti (hepatitis,krvna grupa,clamidia...), poslali smo u Graz. Nakon 20-ak dana, dobili smo iz Graza 2 obavijesti o uplatama. Prva na 63eura (koliko košta paket koji su nam poslali iz Slovenije) i druga od 450eura, što bi bio kao polog, tj.prvi dio uplate za cjelokupan postupak. To smo platili i sad - čekamo bebača. Najveći problem je u stvari bio dali će naši doktori htjeti uzeti matične stanice, jer se to u Hrvatskoj još baš ne radi (uz neke iznimke ili jake veze). Na svu sreću, mi smo u Rijeci naišli na razumijevanje, ali mislim da će i u ostalim rodilištima biti isto. Naime, kad smo bili u Rijeci na pregledu (prije 2 tjedna), rekli su nam da su dobili upitnik od ministarstva zdravstva, naslovljen na KBC Rijeka, dali su oni kao bolnica voljni početi uzimati MS. (Znači, sve je više ljudi zainteresirano za postupak i pretpostavljam da će ubrzo u svim našim bolnicama uzimanje MS postati normalno). Rekli su da su oni u principu ZA ali pošto još nisu obavljali takve zahvate, ne znaju točno o čemu se radi. Mi smo im pokazali naš pribor zajedno sa uputama i slikama (što su oni fotokopirali), te smo morali pričekati tjedan dana da dobijemo konkretan odgovor. Imali su sjednicu vezanu za to pitanje i odlučili su uzimati MS uz naknadu od 1150kn. (naravno, ministarstvo je odmah "nanjušilo" laku zaradu, ali tako je to kod nas..). 
Kad MS budu uzete, MM ih vozi u SLoveniju gdje ih preuzima drugi EccoCellov djelatnik koji ih vozi u kliniku. Tamo moraju biti u roku 48h. Nakon pregleda istih, ako su dovoljno kvalitetne za pohranu, klinika nam šalje certifikat i uputu o zadnjoj uplati na 1100eura. Tad je plačen cijeli postupak i pohrana narednih 5 godina. Svakih sljedećih 5 se plaća nešto sitno, mislim oko 150eura. E da, ako rodim preko vikenda ili na blagdan, plaćam "dostavljaču" još 150eura. 
ETO, oprostite zbog duljine teksta ali htjela sam ono najbitnije reći tako da svaka od vas koja poželi napraviti isto, stekne uvid u cjelokupnu proceduru. Ako imate još bilo kakvo pitanje, slobodno pitajte.
 Pozdrav i pusa svim bebama i mamama!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Brunda

Vrijedna informacija, hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Mislim da uskoro nećemo trebati ići van za ovo :D 
Neki dan na Zagrebačkom radiu bio gost doc. Mrsić koji vodi akciju Želim život i ako sam dobro ulovila od zvonjave telefona, rekao je da bi se već krajem ovog ili idućeg mjeseca trebalo početi prikupljati i kod nas...Čak imam i neke cifre u glavi...mislim da je samo prikupljanje i obrada nekih 1000 eura, a godišnje čuvanja (ako čuvate baš za svoje dijete) 50 eura.

----------


## aries24

koliko godina se isplati čuvati m. stanice, mislim, do kad su učinkovite u liječenju?
cijeli život ili samo u dječjoj dobi?

----------


## aenea

Ugovor o čuvanju baš za svoje dijete sklapaš najviše na 18 godina (do njegove punoljetnosti), a dalje samo odlučuje što će s njima. Korisitit se mogu i u odrasloj dobi..Mislim da za sad znaju da su i nakon 20 godina učinkovite. Nisam sigurna, ali provjerit ću sa njim. Ja još nisam ni trudna, ali odlučila skupljat novce za to  :Grin:  već danas se time spašavaju životi, a što će tek biti kroz samo par godina...

----------


## Brunda

Da li matične stanice djeteta mogu pomoći i njegovom bratu/sestri, roditeljima...?

----------


## aenea

Da. Najčešće će biti podudarnosti u obitelji. Dakle, svojim matičnim stanicama sebi sigurno možeš pomoći, nakon toga je najveća mogućnost da ćeš nekome od obitelji, a tek onda slijedi ostatak populacije.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Da li matične stanice djeteta mogu pomoći i njegovom bratu/sestri, roditeljima...?


Ja sam pak čula da ne mogu. Iako postoje obiteljske podudarnosti, matične stanice su jedinstvene i koriste se samo za liječenje osobe od koje su i uzete.

----------


## Iva

> Ja sam pak čula da ne mogu. Iako postoje obiteljske podudarnosti, matične stanice su jedinstvene i koriste se samo za liječenje osobe od koje su i uzete.


Kako onda vani ljudi naprave neplanirano bebu kad im je veće dijete jako bolesno i trebaju matične stanice?

----------


## Mirta30

MS se u većini slučajeva MOGU koristiti za braću i sestre !!!!!!
za takve slučajeve već i sada postoji "mini banka" kod nas

----------


## Brunda

> MS se u većini slučajeva MOGU koristiti za braću i sestre !!!!!!
> za takve slučajeve već i sada postoji "mini banka" kod nas


 :shock:  Šta stvarno?
Gdje? I gdje i kako mogu saznati kod kojih bolesti dopuštaju pohranu u toj "mini banci"?

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MS se u većini slučajeva MOGU koristiti za braću i sestre !!!!!!
> za takve slučajeve već i sada postoji "mini banka" kod nas
> 
> 
>  :shock:  Šta stvarno?
> Gdje? I gdje i kako mogu saznati kod kojih bolesti dopuštaju pohranu u toj "mini banci"?


probaj kontaktirati zakladu Ane Rukavine, ili pričekaj 8 dana, kada će moći doći do osobe koja me/te može uputiti dalje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brunda

Mirta   :Kiss:

----------


## Mirta30

javi mi se za 8 dana da znam da li si uspjela što saznati  :Kiss:

----------


## Roza

Imamo i na portalu tekst o matičnim stanicama:
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=1969

----------


## aenea

Citat sa stranice Hrvatske donorske mreže:



> Za transplantaciju se mogu koristiti stanice uzete iz koštane srži, ali i matične stanice iz krvi, te stanice iz pupčane vrpce tek rođenog djeteta.


Kod presađivanja je bitna HLA podudarnost (krvna grupa ne mora biti ista) koja je, naravno, sasvim sigurno potpuna ukoliko se radi o našim matičnim stanicama. Matične stanice se nalaze u koštanoj srži, ali isto tako se dio otpušta i u perifernu krv. Umbilikalna, odnosno krv iz pupčane vrpce je bogata matičnim stanicama.
Dakle, vi ukoliko imate HLA podudarnost sa nekim iz obitelji možete mu dati svoje matične stanice bile one iz periferne ili umbilikalne krvi ili koštane srži. Ako se ne varam, 80% transplantacija je od srodnog davatelja.
Mislim da ima negdje i neki info telefon o darivanju koštane srži pa da možete tamo pitati...probat ću naći.

----------


## Snjeska

> probaj kontaktirati zakladu Ane Rukavine, ili pričekaj 8 dana, kada će moći doći do osobe koja me/te može uputiti dalje!!!!!!!!!


Što će se točno dogoditi za 8 dana?
MM i ja želimo pohraniti MS naših blizanaca i svaka informacija nam je dobrodošla.

Ava M hvala na detaljnom izvještaju  :Kiss:

----------


## Ava M

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MS se u većini slučajeva MOGU koristiti za braću i sestre !!!!!!
> za takve slučajeve već i sada postoji "mini banka" kod nas
> 
> 
>  :shock:  Šta stvarno?
> Gdje? I gdje i kako mogu saznati kod kojih bolesti dopuštaju pohranu u toj "mini banci"?


Koliko sam ja informirana, MS čak u 90% slučajeva uspiješno pomažu najbližim članovima obitelji (majci čak i više!). a kod nas se uzimaju i pohranjuju jedino u slučaju da vam je jedno dijete oboljelo od leukemije. Tada će vam uzeti MS od novorođene bebe i iskoristiti ih u liječenju bolesnog djeteta.

----------


## Ava M

> Mislim da uskoro nećemo trebati ići van za ovo :D 
> Neki dan na Zagrebačkom radiu bio gost doc. Mrsić koji vodi akciju Želim život i ako sam dobro ulovila od zvonjave telefona, rekao je da bi se već krajem ovog ili idućeg mjeseca trebalo početi prikupljati i kod nas...Čak imam i neke cifre u glavi...mislim da je samo prikupljanje i obrada nekih 1000 eura, a godišnje čuvanja (ako čuvate baš za svoje dijete) 50 eura.


I ja sam nešto čula o toj izjavi doc. Mrsica ali mi nije jasno gdje bi se te stanice kod nas mogle pohraniti kad se još uvijek skuplja novac za otvaranje jedne takve banke U Hrvatskoj (zaklada Ana Rukavina). A s obzirom na tempo realizacije u našoj zemlji, mislim da ćemo to na žalost malo više čekati.

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> probaj kontaktirati zakladu Ane Rukavine, ili pričekaj 8 dana, kada će moći doći do osobe koja me/te može uputiti dalje!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Što će se točno dogoditi za 8 dana?


samo ću moći doći do osobe koja će mi moći dati više informacija vezanih za Brundu.

Banka se osniva na Rebru (koliko sam upoznata)

----------


## Snjeska

> Snjeska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ok, hvala  :Kiss:  

Bilo bi prekrasno kada bi banka počela raditi uskoro.

----------


## aenea

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ukoliko se transplantira koštana srž ili matične stanice iz periferne krvi postotak kompatibilnosti u obitelji je čini mi se nekih 25%. Kod matičnih stanica iz umbilikalne krvi postotak se znatno penje obzirom se radi o stanicama koje nisu sazrele i puno veća je mogućnost da će odgovarati.

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da uskoro nećemo trebati ići van za ovo :D 
> Neki dan na Zagrebačkom radiu bio gost doc. Mrsić koji vodi akciju Želim život i ako sam dobro ulovila od zvonjave telefona, rekao je da bi se već krajem ovog ili idućeg mjeseca trebalo početi prikupljati i kod nas...Čak imam i neke cifre u glavi...mislim da je samo prikupljanje i obrada nekih 1000 eura, a godišnje čuvanja (ako čuvate baš za svoje dijete) 50 eura.
> 
> 
> I ja sam nešto čula o toj izjavi doc. Mrsica ali mi nije jasno gdje bi se te stanice kod nas mogle pohraniti kad se još uvijek skuplja novac za otvaranje jedne takve banke U Hrvatskoj (zaklada Ana Rukavina). A s obzirom na tempo realizacije u našoj zemlji, mislim da ćemo to na žalost malo više čekati.


Skupljanje novca neće baš tako brzo prestati obzirom je sama obrada uzoraka krvi dobrovoljnih davatelja koštane srži prilično skupa, a ima ih sve više (preko 13 000  :D ).
Za neka 3-4 tjedna bi trebala na kontrolu pa mogu doca ispitati sve što vas zanima.
Snješka, vjerujem da ćete moći pohraniti MS   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ava, pakiraju li u Grazu maticne stanice u jedan ili vise paketica?

----------


## laumi

Ava, hvala ti što si sve tako detaljno opisala, meni si konkretno puno pomogla. Ja sam čula od jedne doktorice iz Vinogradske da se kod njih u rodilištu mogu uzeti matične stanice, ali sve ostalo moraš sam organizirati. Nije mi mogla dati nikakve daljnje informacije osim toga da nam je najbliža agencija za pohranu mat. st. u Grazu. 
Sretno na porodu!  :Love:

----------


## Ava M

> Ava, hvala ti što si sve tako detaljno opisala, meni si konkretno puno pomogla. Ja sam čula od jedne doktorice iz Vinogradske da se kod njih u rodilištu mogu uzeti matične stanice, ali sve ostalo moraš sam organizirati. Nije mi mogla dati nikakve daljnje informacije osim toga da nam je najbliža agencija za pohranu mat. st. u Grazu. 
> Sretno na porodu!


Ma važno je to da su u našim bolnicama napokon pristali uzimati MS. Još prije par mjeseci, kad smo se MM i ja počeli zanimati za pohranu, morao si tražiti vezu da ti ih uzmu. Sad to rade bez problema jedino (!) su odlučili to i naplatiti, i to 1150kn.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Govorim o Riječkom rodilištu gdje ću roditi, za ostala nemam informaciju.
Što se transporta tiče, to se sve fino sredi sa samom klinikom i njihovim predstavnikom u Sloveniji. Jedini problem mogu raditi na granici, jer se praktički prevozi krv, a na žalost nemamo sporazum s njima o nesmetanom transportu takve vrste "materijala". Ali, MM i ja smo se dogovorili VIBRATI pozitivu, ljubav, i slične pozitivne afirmacije, tako da će to sve proći u redu   :Heart:

----------


## Ava M

> Ava, hvala ti što si sve tako detaljno opisala, meni si konkretno puno pomogla. Ja sam čula od jedne doktorice iz Vinogradske da se kod njih u rodilištu mogu uzeti matične stanice, ali sve ostalo moraš sam organizirati. Nije mi mogla dati nikakve daljnje informacije osim toga da nam je najbliža agencija za pohranu mat. st. u Grazu. 
> Sretno na porodu!


 Hvala na željama za porod !   :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Kopiram sa Vip portala:

Zagreb, 20.03.2007. 13:55 (Hina)



Banka umbilikalnih stanica, koja je osnovana na inicijativu Zaklade Ana Rukavina, trebala bi biti otvorena na Anin rođendan 28. ožujka, najavljeno je na današnjoj konferenciji za novinare. 

Umbilikalne stanice su matične stanice koje se nakon poroda prikupljaju iz pupkovine, a u slučaju oboljenja mogu transplantacijom zamijeniti oboljelu koštanu srž.

Pojašnjavajući proces prikupljanja stanica iz pupkovine, hematolog u Kliničkom bolničkom centru Zagreb dr. Mirando Mrsić rekao je da se to radi nakon nekompliciranog poroda jednostavnim postupkom koji ne šteti novorođenčetu i majci, te ne zahtijeva promjenu uobičajenog tijeka vođenja poroda.

Krv iz pupkovine jedan je od izvora matičnih stanica, a do sada se nakon poroda bacala, iako se iz nje mogu razviti sve vrste krvnih stanica, rekao je Mrsić.

Krv koja se će se uzimati pri porodu, kako je najavljeno, obrađivat će se i pohranjivati u Zavodu za kliničku transfuziologiju KBC-a Zagreb.

Kako je rečeno, postoje dva tipa Banaka matičnih stanica iz umbilikalne krvi. Prva je Obiteljska banka gdje je doza krvi iz pupkovine vlasništvo obitelji i ne koristi se za liječenje bolesnika izvan obitelji.

Drugi tip je Dobrovoljna banka, gdje obitelj dobrovoljno poklanja dozu krvi iz pupkovine za liječenje bolesnika izvan vlastite obitelji, a tako pohranjena doza umbilikalne krvi postaje dio Registra dobrovoljnih darivatelja.

Na konferenciji za novinare najavljena je i humanitarna utrka koja će se održati u nedjelju, 25. ožujka, na Bundeku, u povodu rođendana Ane Rukavine, novinarke koja je lani preminula od leukemije.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Divno!!!  :D

----------


## Snjeska

> Divno!!!  :D


 :D

----------


## aenea

Čak je bio i na RTL-ovim vijestima prilog. Snješka, jesam rekla da ćeš ih moći pohraniti  :Kiss:

----------


## loo

ljudovi evo mi cemo ovih dana kontaktiratisa sa onima koji su zaduzeni za pohranu i ocuvanje istih pa cu vam javiti sve najnovije vjesti.

----------


## pužić

*loo* pitaj i da li će bolnice u Hrv biti povezane, znači uzimati uzorke i slati ih u zg u banku, cijenu i detalje  :D

----------


## AndrejaMa

Sigurno nas je puno koji smo pomislili - vauuu super!
A sigurno imamo i puno pitanja. 
Koliko brzo će to stvarno zaživjeti?
U kojim će se rodilištima moći provesti postupak?
Koliko su naši liječnici educirani i na kraju krajeva spremni na to? (mislim s obzirom da većina nije spreman ni na prirodan porod)
Mogu li te odbiti pri porodu, iz kojih razloga, s kojim obrazloženjem?
Mogla bih napisati puno pitanja. 
Možda da se kroz neko bliže vrijeme napravi popis pitanja koja su nam interesantna pa da ntko pokuša sve to saznati i prenjeti nam na jednom mjestu - nema smisla da nas toliko istražuje.

----------


## tresnjica

Da,i mene sve to zanima, jer termin mi je za kakvih 2 tjedna , a poludit ću ako se to bude moglo dan ili dva kasnije nego kaj se porodim...  :Mad:  
Jel zna tko, kad se točno počinje?

----------


## ivaa

ak ose ne varam 28. ovog mjeseca,
 dakle.. stigneš!

----------


## tresnjica

Ah, tako kažu,ali to nikad nije onak kak oni kažu(nažalost  :Sad:  )

----------


## AndrejaMa

I tko se javlja da nam sve sazna???
Curke???
Loo????

----------


## pužić

našla sam jedan tekst koji nam daje odgovore na neka od pitanja:
Večernji list, večernje izdanje Dalmacija, 21.03.2007., str. 9., naslov:" Banka matičnih stanica", autor: Diana Glavina

Tekst donosi:

Klinika za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj bit će prvo rodilište u Hrvatskoj u kojem će u travnju započeti organizirano prikupljanje krvi odnosno matičnih stanica iz pupkovine. Projekt će se potom širiti i u druga zagrebačka i hrvatska rodilišta, a krv će se pohranjivati u Banci umbilikalne krvi u Zavodu za kliničku transfuziologiju na Rebru gdje se završava prostor i stiže oprema za Banku

----------


## aenea

Cure, ja ću probat, al ne mogu vam točno reći kad ću dobit odgovore. Naime, danas sam bila kod doc. Mrsića, ali glava mi je bila prepuna drugih stvari pa se stvarno nisam sjetila pitati za to. Sorry!

----------


## Snjeska

> Snješka, jesam rekla da ćeš ih moći pohraniti


Šaljem ti pusu  :Kiss:  

i čekam daljne informacije  :Wink:

----------


## aries24

kada se krv uzima iz pupkovine, prije rezanja, poslije?

ja ne bih dala rezanje prije nego prestane pulsirati, ali bih rado donirala tu krv, ne za vlastite potrebe, nego za banku pa kome zatreba, šteta baciti tako vrijednu stvar

ali samo ako to ne uvjetuje rezanje pupkovine odmah  :/

----------


## aries24

:Cekam:

----------


## khaa

> kada se krv uzima iz pupkovine, prije rezanja, poslije?
> 
> ja ne bih dala rezanje prije nego prestane pulsirati, ali bih rado donirala tu krv, ne za vlastite potrebe, nego za banku pa kome zatreba, šteta baciti tako vrijednu stvar
> 
> ali samo ako to ne uvjetuje rezanje pupkovine odmah  :/


čini mi se da uvjetuje  :/

----------


## loo

da uvjetuje rezanje odmah

----------


## makka

A je li moguće u slučaju carskog?

----------


## Brunda

Da.

----------


## Brunda

Da.

----------


## Snjeska

Ima li netko detaljnije informacije?

Kolko će se plaćati pohranjivanje itd???

----------


## Shiwy

*Mi ćemo pohraniti matične stanice u Hrvatskoj!*  :D 
Uvijet je da se porodim u Petrovoj, jer su zasad samo tamo educirali babice, iako se planira uskoro proširiti i na ostala rodilišta.

----------


## makka

> Kolko će se plaćati pohranjivanje itd???


za sad postoji samo banka donora i ona je besplatna.
Obiteljska banka se planira u budućnosti, a cijena bi trebala biti oko 1500 eura za postupak i oko 100- 150 eura godišnja uplata za čuvanje.

----------


## fegusti

> *Mi ćemo pohraniti matične stanice u Hrvatskoj!*  :D 
> Uvijet je da se porodim u Petrovoj, jer su zasad samo tamo educirali babice, iako se planira uskoro proširiti i na ostala rodilišta.


Vidim da je termin prošao! Jel uspjelo s pohranjivanjem?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Snjeska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kolko će se plaćati pohranjivanje itd???
> 
> 
> za sad postoji samo banka donora i ona je besplatna.
> Obiteljska banka se planira u budućnosti, a cijena bi trebala biti oko 1500 eura za postupak i oko 100- 150 eura godišnja uplata za čuvanje.


u buducnosti? jel ona mjerljiva u mjesecima ili godinama? Naime, ja bih pohranila MS ali ako ne bude moguce ovdje, moram planirati drukcije. Pliz, javi detalje.   :Love:

----------


## makka

Ma ne znam ni je detalje, gledala sam prilog na tvu.
Navodno do kraja godine planiraju omogućiti prikupljanje MS u svim bolnicama.
A nakon toga pokretanje obiteljske banke. Ne radi se o godinama, ali da li će biti do kraja ove godine, ne znaju.

----------


## Roza

Malo off topic, ali danas sam prolazila podzemnim hodnikom na Rebru i vidjela vrata na kojima piše: Banka matičnih stanica - zaklada Ana Rukavina. Eto sad točno znam gdje je banka fizički smještena (a mjesto nije nimalo fancy, by the way)

----------


## Mirta30

> u buducnosti? jel ona mjerljiva u mjesecima ili godinama? Naime, ja bih pohranila MS ali ako ne bude moguce ovdje, moram planirati drukcije. Pliz, javi detalje.



neki kažu mjesec-dva ali.....

mi smo danas poslali ugovor za Graz

----------


## pace

Nadam se da je pohrana umbelikalne krvi krenula   :Smile:  .
Sto se obiteljske banke tice, LE, mislim da neces moci to u Zgu obavit.  Voljela bih da grijesim al ne vjerujem da ce to krenut ove godine. 
Najbliza kombinacija za koju znam je da rodis u Mariboru, a kurir (po dogovoru) to skupi i odmah dostavi u Austriju u banku. 

Ova (dobrovoljna) banka nije na "osobnoj" razini, ti pupkovinu doniras i nemas vise s njom nikakve veze. NIti dobijes bas te stanice u slucaju potrebe.

----------


## loo

nemora se roditi u Mariboru mozes i u RH samo zamolis doktora koji ce te poradjati da i zvuce ms iz pupkovine i onda ih treba dostaviti u sloveniju ili austriju direktno u banku.

----------


## kate

podižem da ne zaboravimo koliko je važno

----------


## mama courage

> NIti dobijes bas te stanice u slucaju potrebe.


pa da, to sam i ja cula. da se te iste stanice i ne mogu koristiti za istu osobu. u cemu je stos ?  :?  :?

----------


## marta07

najsvježije info iz petrove:

donirati može svatko
na čuvanje u obiteljskoj banci pravo ima samo onaj s lošom obiteljskom anamnezom
ostali moraju čekati da se zakonodavac kaže svoje

----------


## Brunda

Evo par friških informacija.
Upravo sam se čula sa prim. sa Rebra koja je voditeljica Banke krvi. 
Kod nas trenutno nije moguća privatna pohrana ako nemate medicinskih indikacija za to ( u tom slučaju je pohrana besplatna). Vjerojatno će biti moguće početkom slijedeće godine, ali mi to nije znala sa sigurnošću reći (rekla je da ju nazovem krajem godine). Cijena će biti oko 2000 eura (jednokratno) do djetetovih 18 godina jer tada ono postaje vlasnik MS i dalje se pita njega da li želi da se i dalje čuvaju. Sigurno je moguće čuvati ih 20 godina (to je dokazano) ali oni vjeruju i da su MS vječne, jedino što to još nije dokazano s obzirom da više od 20 godina još nije prošlo od prvih pohranjenih. 
Za sada se MS mogu uzeti samo u zagrebačkim rodilištima, osim što imaju nekih problemčića sa Sv. Duhom, ali upravo rade na njihovom riješavanju i ubrzo bi se moglo i tamo. U Varaždinu za sada ne uzimaju ali i to bi se moglo promijeniti do početka slijedeće godine. 
Od inozemnih banki može se pohraniti u Grazu i Budimpešti ali ona ne zna detalje oko toga, to se treba dogovarati direktno sa njima. U tom slučaju te banke šalju sve što je potrebno za pohranu i transport do njih. 
Eto, nadam se da će ove informacije nekome koristiti.

----------


## Strippy

Vrlo korisne i konkretne informacije Brunda, hvala. Ja sve više razmišljam o pohrani MS u obiteljskoj banci i nadam se da će to do ožujka biti moguće u RH.

----------


## jenny

jel tko vec donirao?ja trebam roditi za 2-3 tjedna i prijavila sam se za doniranje,pa me zanima postupak..to svatko moze uzet ili samo neki doktori?zanima me posto mi je receno da samo trebam predat papir kad dodjem na porod,bez nekih prethodnih najava..pa mi padaju na pamet situacije tipa dodjem i porodim se za sat vremena(2.porod),a tog trena nema tamo nekoga tko to uzima..

----------


## partyka

> Vrlo korisne i konkretne informacije Brunda, hvala. Ja sve više razmišljam o pohrani MS u obiteljskoj banci i nadam se da će to do ožujka biti moguće u RH.


i ja cekam bebicu u ozujku i jaaako bih voljela da mogu pohraniti MS. i MM i ja imamo ozbiljne autoimunoloske bolesti u obitelji za koje postoje naznake da se mogu ili da ce se moci lijeciti s MS, i zato mi je to tim vise bitno. no sada sam u procesu biranja bolnice (u zagrebu) i sva sam izbezumljena jer vise ne znam gdje da idem, a htjela bih se na vrijeme prijavit na tecaj negdje da MM moze biti samnom na porodu. dakle, bitno mi je da mi odmah daju bebu po porodu i da mi omoguce rooming-in, te da porod ide sto je prirodnije moguce, a da pri tome mogu pohraniti MS.
Gdje to mogu napraviti?!?
Mislila sam da cu ici na Sv. Duh zbog rooming-ina i kolike tolike njihove prijemcljivosti za prirodni porod. No sada vidim na forumu da pohrana MS nije moguca u SD. Sta mi onda ostaje? Petrova? No da li onda gubim rooming in? Ne znam sto da radim. 
Sorry sto sam ovako oduzila, ali stvarno se vec osjecam izgubljeno.

----------


## Felix

najbolje da nazoves sv.duh i direktno njih pitas.

----------


## partyka

> najbolje da nazoves sv.duh i direktno njih pitas.


hvala, da, vidis, to mi nije palo na pamet.   :?

----------


## Mukica

kolegina zena rodila je prije mjesec-dva i vadili su i matricne stanice i slali ih mislim u Austriju

probacu ga uhvatit da mi sve isprica tj. da vam opise cijeli postupak

----------


## Ava M

> Strippy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vrlo korisne i konkretne informacije Brunda, hvala. Ja sve više razmišljam o pohrani MS u obiteljskoj banci i nadam se da će to do ožujka biti moguće u RH.
> 
> 
> i ja cekam bebicu u ozujku i jaaako bih voljela da mogu pohraniti MS. i MM i ja imamo ozbiljne autoimunoloske bolesti u obitelji za koje postoje naznake da se mogu ili da ce se moci lijeciti s MS, i zato mi je to tim vise bitno. no sada sam u procesu biranja bolnice (u zagrebu) i sva sam izbezumljena jer vise ne znam gdje da idem, a htjela bih se na vrijeme prijavit na tecaj negdje da MM moze biti samnom na porodu. dakle, bitno mi je da mi odmah daju bebu po porodu i da mi omoguce rooming-in, te da porod ide sto je prirodnije moguce, a da pri tome mogu pohraniti MS.
> Gdje to mogu napraviti?!?
> Mislila sam da cu ici na Sv. Duh zbog rooming-ina i kolike tolike njihove prijemcljivosti za prirodni porod. No sada vidim na forumu da pohrana MS nije moguca u SD. Sta mi onda ostaje? Petrova? No da li onda gubim rooming in? Ne znam sto da radim. 
> Sorry sto sam ovako oduzila, ali stvarno se vec osjecam izgubljeno.


Odi roditi u Rijeku. Blizu je i sve je itekako izvedivo, a najvažnije je da će BITI SVE PO TVOM!   :Wink:

----------


## nikailuka

Zasad još nije moguće pohranjivanje u obiteljsku banku, tj. za vlastite potrebe, a kad će - ne zna se. Sve je spremno (infrastruktura), ali nepoznat netko u Ministarstvu zdravstva ne želi potpisati tamo gdje treba da bi se to omogućilo. Nije trač.

----------


## partyka

Odi roditi u Rijeku. Blizu je i sve je itekako izvedivo, a najvažnije je da će BITI SVE PO TVOM!   :Wink: [/quote]

vidis, to na kraju ispada najrealnija opcija, makar sam vikala da mi je glupo ici radjati van zagreba. jos uvijek nisam zvala SD za mogucnost uzimanja MS tamo, no sve informacije koje imam za sad upucuju na to da oni to ne rade, prema tome: via rijeka!

----------


## Ava M

Baš sam večeras pričala sa frendicom koja je u 7mj trudnoće i ide roditi na SD. Pitala me u vezi MS i kaže kako joj nije jasno zašto ih ne uzimaju na SD.
Obrazloženje koje su njoj iznjeli (prije par dana kad je bila na kontroli) jest da još nije sigurno da MS stvarno pomažu u ljiečenju bolesti i još par sličnih nebuloza.

Mislim, što reći o tom razlogu neuzimanja istih. Pa neće nas oni liječiti uz pomoć njih niti će itko njih pitati vrijede li one ili ne.
Oni da hoće mogu napraviti uslugu uzimanja (koje je btw rutinski postupak), a na kraju krajeva, tu uslugu mogu i na platiti. 
Mi smo riječkoj bolnici platili 1050kn.

----------


## nikailuka

Očito još nisu educirali osoblje u drugim bolnicama (osim Petrove) da to rade. A već su davno trebali.

----------


## Zvrkići

Trebam roditi krajem prvog mjeseca i jucer sam zvala Rebro radi pohrane MS u privatne svrhe, rekli su im tek sljedece godine i to ne znaju kada tocno. Poslala sam mail gdi. Kosor sa upitom zasto se to kod nas jos nije rijesilo jer je i meni receno da ce biti u 9-10 mj organizirano za privatnu banku. Molila bi da mi date informacije koga to treba zvati u Sloveniji i sa kim stupiti u kontakt da se znamo prirediti ako se tu ne otvori privatna banka.

----------


## Zvrkići

http://www.stammzellen-cellavie.de/R...T/Default.aspx

To je link na kojem su sve informacije o kontakt osobi u Sloveniji za cuvanje maticnih stanica u Grazu  :Smile:

----------


## Zvrkići

Odgovor iz Slovenije od gospodina Pintera: 

Poštovani.

Za oduzimanje pupkovine  krvi trebate paket za oduzimanje  pupkovine krvi.
U paketu se nalaze:
 -ugovor za roditelje (Vertrag für Eltern)
  na zadnjoj strani ugovora treba vaš ginekolog(onaj koji prati vašu trudnost)
  ispuniti Anamnezo o trudnoći 
 -kopija ugovora za roditelje (ta je već potpisana i ostaje vama )
 -prateći list pupkovine krvi  kojeg moramo obavezno ispuniti i nalijepit
  na vrećicu u kojoj je oduzeta pupkovina krv ,neka još dodam da je važno
  upisati dezinfekcijsko sredstvo koje je bilo upotrijebljeno kod oduzima.
 -transportni protokol  na njemu se nalazi tel.broj transportera(u Sloveniji)
 -upute za vađenje krvi pupkovine
 -elektronski čip za mjerenje temperature i vremena.
 -cjevčice za materinu krv(vrlo bitno za analizu pupkovine krvi)
 -set za oduzimanje pupkovine krvi(glavna igla,rezervna igla te vrećica sa citratom
   za oduzeto pupkovino krv.
Paket možete slobodno otvoriti jer set za oduzimanje pup.krvi je još jednom hermetički
zatvoren.
Postupak: (kako bi u normalnim okolnostima moralo da bude)

Nabavite paket za oduzim. pupk.krvi –možete ga kupiti u Apotekama u Austriji(Vorsorgebox)
 ili ga   naručite kod mene i šaljem vam ga poštom. Ako ga kupite u Austriji molim vas da o 
tome obavijestite mene ili firmu EccoCell Biotehnologie da vam dodatno pošaljemo elektronski čip (za svu krv koja dolazi iz inostranstva mora po propisima biti u paketu
elektron.čip a paketi kupljeni u Austriji toga nemaju)Paket košta 63 eura.
3-4 tjedna prije poroda šaljete ispunjeni ugovor na adresu koja stoji na ugovoru
Za deset dana šalju vam račun  za paket i  za prvu naplatu to je 450 eura(naravno po primanju
Vašog ugovora-kojeg šaljete poštom). Naplata se vrši preko Banaka .
Kod poroda oduzmete pupkovino krv (ne zaboravite ispuniti prateći list i nalijepiti ga na 
vrećicu u kojoj je  pupkovina krv).Moramo još naglasit, da je dezinfekcija pupčane vrpce
vrlo bitna jer inače može doći do kontaminacije i materijal se mora  uništiti.
Paket sa pupkovinom krvlju morate sami prevesti preko granice i tamo ga onda možemo
mi preuzeti ili ga sami odvezete u Graz .Ako se odlučite za naš transport molim da o tome
prije obavijestite transportnu službo broj telefona nalazi se u paketu na transportnom protokolu.
Za 4do 5 tjedna dobite Certifikat i tada platite još 1300 eura i to vam je pohrana za 20 godina.
Slijedećih 5 godina pohrane dođe sada 175 eura za 5 godina.
Ako bi se desilo da matičnih stanica ne bi bilo dovoljno (brojno) ili da bi bila kvaliteta tih 
stanica prenizka  ili da bi se kod oduzimanja kontaminirale onda vam se ne izdaje Certifikat.
 U tom primjeru   pismeno vas obavijestimo , ugovor se raskida i vrača vam se uplata od 450 eura.Neka još napomenem da mora biti pupkovina krv u roku 48 sati (od vremena poroda) u laboratoriju u Gradcu .Molimo vas nemojte nikako hladiti ili pregrijevati pupkovino krv
jer ona mora da bude na sobnoj temperaturi to je od+10 do+ 35 stupnjeva Celzija.





Cellavie čuva najdragocjeniju stvar života 

Svako rođenje je jedinstven doživljaj. Cellavie budućim roditeljima daje mogućnost da očuvaju nešto jako dragocjeno od tog trenutka: matične stanice iz pupkovine. Ali, što su to matične stanice?
Većina stanica ljudskog tijela su „stručnjaci“. Jetrene stanice razgrađuju otrove, krvna tjelešca transportiraju kisik, dok su mišićne stanice odgovorne za kretanje. Matične stanice imaju sposobnost da se razviju u bilo koju osnovnu stanicu ljudskog tijela.
Matične stanice su stanice života i mogu stvarati najrazličitije organe i tkiva. Njihova funkcija u tijelu je da poprave, odnosno da obnove stare ili bolesne stanice. Medicina to već danas veoma uspješno koristi. 
Matične stanice imaju posebnu ljekovitu karakteristiku ako se uzmu odmah poslije poroda iz prerezane pupkovine – bez bolova i rizika. U tom trenutku so na vrhunsku svojeg dijeljenja i čistoće. 






Mlade stanice za medicinu današnjice i medicinu budućnosti

Matične stanice podupiru regeneraciju organa i obnavljaju pokvarene stanice. Matične stanice poboljšavaju učinkovitost srca poslije srčanog udara i s velikim uspjehom se koriste u liječenju leukemije, tumora, ozljeda kostiju i hrskavice, te smetnji imunološkog sustava.
U Evropi liječnici svake godine izvrše 20.000 transplantacija matičnih stanica. Liječenje s matičnim stanicama iz pupkovine nije više nešto nemoguće. Matične stanice već imaju status lijeka. 
Nikada do sada se simptomi Alzheimerove i Parkinsonove bolesti ili moždanog udara nisu mogli ublažiti tako dobro kao pri pokusima liječenja matičnim stanicama iz pupkovine. Upotrebom matičnih stanica liječnici su mogli izliječiti čak i paralizu.
Liječnici u budućnosti obećavaju velike uspjehe s uporabom matičnih stanica iz pupkovine i to prvenstveno u liječenju šećerne bolesti, ateroskleroza (koja ometa prokrvljenost žila) i raka. 





Čudo rođenja je jedinstvena mogućnost 

Zdrave, vlastite matične tjelesne stanice nalaze se u krvi i koštanoj srži svakog čovjeka. Matične stanice niso neranjive. Tijekom života na njih negativno utječu prirodni procesi starenja i okolina. 
Što su matične stanice mlađe, to su vitalnije i čistije. Najbolji izvor matičnih stanica je pupkovina, zato što matične stanice iz pupkovine nemaju tumore ili viruse i mogu se optimalno razmnožavati. Pored toga, matične stanice vlastitog tijela sprječavaju opasne reakcije odbijanja. 
Pridobivanje matičnih stanica iz pupkovine je etički nesporno i veoma jednostavno. Svaki čovjek u svom životu ima samo jednu mogućnost da si zajamči očuvanje svojih matičnih stanica: odmah nakon rođenju.
Matične stanice iz pupkovine mogu se pomoću najmodernijih tehnologija očuvati veoma dugo. S matičnim stanicama može se npr. liječiti čovjek koji se rodi danas i koji će jednom u svom životu oboljeti od ateroskleroze. 



Sigurno i jednostavno dobivanje matičnih stanica bez bolova

Cellavie vam daje mogućnost da se odmah nakon rođenja vašeg djeteta pobrinete za zalihu njegovih vlastitih matičnih tjelesnih stanica. Sve što vam treba za to je preventivna kutijica Cellavie. 
Matične stanice se dobivaju u bolnici, iz krvi prerezane pupkovine. Taj postupak teče u potpunosti bez bolova i rizika. Novorođenče ostaje netaknuto. U roku od 48 sati matične stanice dolaze u servisni centar EccoCell.
Matične stanice se konzerviraju na -170°C i svi procesi starenja se zaustavljaju. Matične stanice su vam tako u svakom trenutku na raspolaganju, bez obzira na to kada ih zatrebate. 
EccoCell je prva austrijska tvrtka koja je po zakonu o lijekovima dobila certifikat za skladištenje matičnih stanica. Strogi kontrolni sustavi jamstvo su za vrhunsku sigurnost i kvalitetu. 

Preventivnu kutijicu Cellavie možete dobiti u svim ljekarnama u Austriji, naručiti preko internet stranice tvrtke Cellavie: www.cellavie.cc, kod zastupnika tvrtke za Sloveniju, ili preko telefonskog broja: 0043 800 - 80 80 23.



Preventiva koja dobiva na vrijednosti

Ako i vi želite dvaput podariti život, onda prije rođenja vašeg djeteta nabavite preventivnu kutijicu Cellavie! Preventivnu kutijicu Cellavie možete dobiti u svim ljekarnama u Austriji, ili naručiti preko internet stranice tvrtke Cellavie: www.cellavie.cc, kod zastupnika tvrtke za Sloveniju, ili preko telefonskog broja: 0043 800 - 80 80 23.
Cellavie preventivna kutijica s testom za uzimanje krvi 	€ 63,–
Proizvodnja i prerada: Sadržane su sve pripreme, uzimanje krvi, transport, prerada i čišćenje matičnih stanica, sve analize i kontrole kvalitete, certifikati i skladištenje za prvih 20 godina. 
Plaćanje unaprijed: nakon sklapanja ugovora 		                                                    €  450,–
Preostali iznos: poslije primitka certifikata                                                                                         € 1300,-
Cjelokupno plaćanje (prije poroda zajedno sa ugovorom poslati kopiju platnog lista)                      € 1590,-
Cjelokupno plaćanje vrši se na Bank Austria Creditanstalt ,Herengasse 15, 8010 Graz
IBAN : AT321200050082709700      SWIFT/BIC : BKAUATWW
Troškovi skladištenja (nakon 20 godina) za sljedećih pet godina  € 175,– +(svakih 10 godina prilagođen indeks+2%).
Popust za blizance, trojke itd.:  Kod rođenja blizanaca, trojki itd. popust iznosi 50%. Popust važi od drugog djeteta nadalje.
Popust za drugo dijete: Ako pri rođenju drugog djeteta već imate ugovor s tvrtkom Cellavie, popust za svako sljedeće dijete iznosi € 200,– 
Garancija za povrat novca u roku 6 tjedana: Tokom prvih 6 tjedana nakon rođenja djeteta možete bez navođenja razloga raskinuti ugovor o skladištenju matičnih stanica.
Lifecord-Servicecenter
A-8010 Graz, Körblergasse 42
Tel. +43 316 722 866-0, Faks DK 99



Činjenice o matičnim stanicama
Da li je istina da ...
... su terapije s matičnim stanicama moguće samo teoretski?
Ne, terapije s matičnim stanicama iz krvi pupkovine obavljaju se već od 1989. godine i imaju status lijeka.

... je preventivno uzimanje i pohranjivanje matičnih stanica smisleno samo kod obitelji u kojima se često pojavljuje rak?
Činjenica je da je liječenje raka matičnim stanicama veoma uspješno. Ipak, većina takvih oboljenja nije nasljedna. 95% svih nastalih tumora se ne nasljeđuje od obitelji. 

... matične stanice iz embrija imaju najveću sposobnost liječenja?
Ne. Činjenica je da znanstvenici s matičnim stanicama iz embrija, koje su etički veoma sporne, još uvijek nisu postigli kliničke uspjehe. Matične stanice iz krvi pupkovine etički su nesporne i postižu uspjehe već duži niz godina. 

 :Smile:

----------


## ramona

pozdrav,
mozda kome zatrebaju informacije koje sam ja dans dobila na NEOCELICI u ljubljani.
mi naime cekamo bebu u aprilu a roditi cemo u celju.kod prve bebe , rpije 20 mjeseci nasi ginekolozi nisu zanli o cemu ih to ja ispitujem a evo sada:

u ljublljani je firma NEOCELICA koja je partner  belhijske criosafe (nisam sigurna da se tako pise) i maticne celije su pohranjene u dva dijela , jedan u belgiji i jedan u nizozemskoj.
celije su namjenjenjene izkljucivo za roditelje kao skrbnike i djecu kao valsnike-zanci ja kao skrbnik ne mogu dozvoliti upotrebu celija za nekog drugog kome bi odgovarale, niti se mogu koristiti za bilo kakvu drugu svrhu.
pri podpisivanju ugovora, placate cca 300 eura i dobivate set za oduzimanje krvi (i popratni materijal..). oni obavjeste  u bolnici da mogu ocevikati nas dolazak.
uzorak oduzima babica ili doktor a ti ga hranis dok ne stigne kurir.(sam moras zvati u neocelicu najkasnije 3 sata poslje poroda) . uzorak mora biti dostavljen u belgiju u roku 48 sati..
drugi dio sljedi 14 dana nakon poroda kad stizu nalazi iz belgije. ako je uzorak dovoljan i zdrav placas jos 1512 eura koji kriju  sve do tada nastale troskove (put, analize..) i cuvanje celija za narednih 20 godina.

lp

----------


## Ava M

*Zvrkići*  :Klap:  

Super da si ovo stavila, sad će mnogima postupak biti jasniji.   :Smile:

----------


## tulip

Zna li netko nešto novo o mogućnostima u Hrvatskoj? Pogotovo me zanima da li je Sveti Duh promijenio mišljenje, tj. da li sada i oni hoće pomoći u ovome?

----------


## partyka

ja sam nekidan srela prijatelja cija zena vec par mjeseci cuva trudnocu na SD i on mi je rekao da je SD promijenio stav, odnosno da uzimaju MS i da to uzimanje naplacuju 1000 kn. sinoc sam dobila poruku od tog prijatelja da mu je zena iznenada rodila na carski tako da ne znam kako je to sve zajedno zavrsilo s pohranom MS, ali cu svakako pitat pa javim. 
vjerojatno je najbolje nazvat SD i pitat direktno kako to izgleda.

----------


## Bambi

ja sam rodila prije manje od mjesec dana u Merkuru i tamo srela ženu koja je rodila isto kad i ja, te mi je rekla za pohranu matičnih stanica koje je ona dala da joj naprave upravo u tom rodilištu

----------


## tulip

Puno hvala!

----------


## mama_mia22

Imam i ja jedno pitanje oko tih matičnih: jer se one mogu donirati? Jer koriste i drugima osim moje familije?
Rodit ću na Sv. Duhu uskoro i koji je postupak za to? Samo im kažem da želim donirat svoju pupkovinu ili... ?

----------


## Ava M

Mislim da ti je najbolje direktno kontaktirati sa zakladom Ana Rukavina. Tamo će ti sigurno znati reći kakav je postupak.

http://www.zaklada-ana-rukavina.hr/c...spx?newsID=266

----------


## nikailuka

U Petrovoj, ako ih želiš donirati, ne trebaš ništa. Samo reći i mislim nešto potpisati prije samog poroda - barem su meni tako rekli. Ne znam za Sv. Duh.

----------


## ninas

ja sam rodila u Varaždinu i tamo matične stanice još uvijek uzimaju besplatno, a rodilište je bolje od svakog u Zagrebu koliko sam čula...toplo preporučujem
ako imate kakvih pitanja slobodno se javite  :Kiss:

----------


## macka

> Imam i ja jedno pitanje oko tih matičnih: jer se one mogu donirati? Jer koriste i drugima osim moje familije?
> Rodit ću na Sv. Duhu uskoro i koji je postupak za to? Samo im kažem da želim donirat svoju pupkovinu ili... ?


kao što ti je ava napisala, kontaktiraj Zakladu na Rebru, a onda odi na porod s potpisanim papirima (setove imaju na sv. duhu)
oni će ti dati još par papira na potpis i to je to

----------


## roby

Jel netko čuo nešto o tome da od 1.2. će postojati mogućnost pohrane kod nas za osobne potrebe? Pročitala upravo na SuperBaby forumu...
To bi bilo diiiivnooooo. NAdam se da je informacija točna.

----------


## Brunda

To sam ja napisala na Superbabyju.
Pričala sam telefonski sa voditeljicom Banke krvi na Rebru i ona mi je tako rekla.
1.2. je spomenula kao početak ali nije još 100% sigurno. Najvjerojatnije je, ali je rekla da ju nazovem 2.2. da provjerim. Ovaj tjedan bi se trebali potpisati ugovori.

----------


## roby

Ti brojiš još sitnije od mene.....
Stvarno se nadam da će to profunkcionirati. To mi se čini kao nekakvo čudo. Spakirala bih se za Zg i otišla tamo roditi.

----------


## tulip

Ovo sam i ja čula, zvala ih je moja frendica. Nadam se da će stvarno biti!

----------


## roby

Podižem. Tko bude znam što novog, neka nam javi.

----------


## Iana27

Moram jos provjeriti ali navodno je moja frendica, koja je danas rodila, pohranila za privatne svrhe u Zagrebu, i platila nekih 15000kn. Rodila je na Sv. Duhu.
Samo da nije pokvareni telefon bio u igri..ak kaj saznam javim!

----------


## marka99

ajd javi čim prije, 15000 kn, 2000 eura? pa to je skuplje nego u Grazu kaj ne? meni se bliži dan pa javi čim saznaš

----------


## Brunda

15000 kn je cijena za sve, uzimanje, obradu, pohranjivanje i čuvanje do 18. rođendana.
Zvala sam danas na Rebro ali mi je rečeno da nazovem ponovno u ponedjeljak. 
I ja se iskreno nadam da kreće jer mi je termin još malo pa pred vratima   :Smile:

----------


## roby

Ne mogu vjerovati da je skuplje nego u Grazu! Nadala sam se barem  trunčici jeftinijeg.

----------


## Iana27

Frendica nije uspjela dati jer je jako krvarila pa su doktori bili okupirani njom a ne maticnim stanicama. Ali sve je bilo spremno za pohranu (mislim na svu oni 'aparaturu' koja je potrebna).
Ali, istina je da su vec poceli s tim, ali kao, nije jos javno mada izlaze u susret rodiljama. Cijena je 15000 kn. Treba nazvati i dogovoriti detalje.

----------


## tulip

Možda je malo skuplje, ali ne moraš ići ni u Sloveniju ni u Austriju niti odmah slati nekog preko granice s matičnim stanicama. Vodite računa i da je prenošenje matičnih stanica preko granice koliko sam shvatila ilegalno, meni osobno je draže to sve napraviti u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## ivanapoletto

evo ja sam se upravo vratila sa sv.duha i sestra mi je dala protokol o uzimanju krvi iz pupkovine,1000kn+troskovi seta,ali bila je guzva pa mi nije detaljno objasnila postupak a dr.je nesto rekao da se mora nabavit set,pa ako netko sazna taj postupak..pisite

----------


## Brunda

Najnovija informacija sa Rebra:
Sutra su ugovori gotovi i od sutra definitivno kreće.
Treba se kod njih naručiti ugovor koji oni šalju poštom. Nakon primitka ugovora, on se potpiše i uplati se cijeli iznos (za sada nema obročnog plaćanja) od 15 000 kn (ako postupak ne uspije vraćaju novac). Nakon toga šalju set za uzimanje MS ili se on može podići kod njih.
Nakon poroda kada se uzmu MS suprug ili tko već to odmah vozi na Rebro k njima.
Eto, konačno kreće  :D

----------


## roby

Nešto mi nije jasno. Sv.Duh 10000 +troškovi seta, rebro 15000 kn? A set je nekih 70 E ? Prosjetlite me.

----------


## marka99

može mi netko napisati broj telefona koga zvati gore na rebru? ja ne znam da li u vinogradskoj to rade pa da se raspitam i kod njih te me zanima u kojem roku MM mora otić dostavit te matične stanice.
thx

----------


## Brunda

Roby, set ne plaćaš posebno. Njega ti šalju sa Rebra i uračunat je u cijenu od 15000. Za plaćanje na SD ne znam ništa. To se mislim, treba raspitati direktno kod njih.

----------


## tulip

Čula sam da je Vinogradska i do sada to radila, kad se nosilo u inozemstvo, pa nema razloga da sad odbiju. 
Znači, opet se transportira u vlastitom aranžmanu?

----------


## Brunda

> Znači, opet se transportira u vlastitom aranžmanu?


Da.

----------


## Maja

Za cure koje su zaintesirane za pravi prirodni porod što uključuje i neometano treće porodno doba malo soli za razmišljanje:




> Delayed cord clamping is not compatible with cord blood donation. The reason being is that in order for them to collect that blood, they need to cut the cord so that blood can be used for storage or donation. So if you would like your baby to have it’s full supply of cord blood, you may need to reconsider you plans to donate or store cord blood.


full članak:

http://www.bellybelly.com.au/article...-cord-clamping

Mislim da se o ovome premalo govori i da se u trendu pohranjivanja matičnih stanica zaboravlja da je možda kao što se često u vezi poroda pokazalo "besplatno bolje". 
Ako ste razmišljale da ostavite pupčanu vrpcu netaknutu sve dok pulsira onda trebate razmisliti od pohrani MS jer koliko vidim, ne može i jedno i drugo.
Osobno bih uvijek izabrala sigurnu korist - bebinu prvu transfuziju u punom opsegu nego pohranu za eventualnu nevolju u budućnosti.

----------


## Maja

Ima i tu ponešto:

http://www.sarahjbuckley.com/article...well-alone.htm

----------


## paklenica

Majo, moje razmišljanje je tu jako slično....
Naravno, u slučajevima kada već postoji bolestan član obitelji- najčešće stariji brat ili sestra- nije upitno da treba pokušati doći do tih matičnih stanica. To je, koliko znam, i prije bila praksa da se pokuša. Znam slučaj gdje se prije 12 godina pokušalo doći do matičnih stanica iz pupkovine djeteta porođenog carskim rezom od majke kojoj je leukemija dijagnosticirana u trudnoći....
Međutim, za ljude koji nemaju bolesnog člana obitelji i neki posebni razlog da očekuju bolest gdje bi matične stanice mogle pomoći..... pitanje je što je bolje...
Nažalost, ovdje, bojim se , dolazi do izražaja to da ljudi više cijene ono što košta, što zahtijeva veću, raniju i kompliciraniju intervenciju; dok besplatne, prirodne i logične stvari zaboravljaju cijeniti.
Naravno, dvojba je besmislena ako pristanemo na rutinsko rano klemanje pupkovine u hrvatskim rodilištima....

----------


## Maja

paklenica, sasvim točno, slažem se u potpunosti.
Ono što me smeta, peče malo, je upravo to što  kao udruga već godinama (na području poroda) pričamo koliko je korisno da se pupčana vrpca ne reže odmah, činilo mi se da je to intervencija za koju nije teško da prestane biti rutinska, a ovime se vraća "u modu", i to bez pravog preispitivanja i za "viši cilj" koji je teško odbaciti laka srca.

----------


## roby

*Maja*, molim te ako imaš neki link (na hrvatskom) gdje se može pročitati o važnosti toga da pupkovina odpulsira. Nisam baš upučena. A vjerovatno ću roditi sekcijom pa mogu barem toliko zamoliti doktoricu. Ako nemaš link-može ukratko?

----------


## Brunda

Naša odluka je donesena isključivo zbog starijeg sina kojem te matične stanice u skorijoj budućnosti mogu jako koristiti.

----------


## Maja

Nisam ovo napisala da bi se bilo tko opravdavao, već samo iz razloga da već dulje pratim na forumu razvoj situacije s MS i nisam primjetila da se iznosi i ova strana priče.
roby, idem vidjeti ima li na našem portalu

----------


## Brunda

Majo, evo ovdje se nešto pisalo
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...i%E8ne+stanice[/list]

----------


## aqua

Ono što mene kopka je slijedeće: ako su te matične stanice toliko vrijedne, zašto se onda na državnoj ili široj razini ne pokreće akcija da se te matične stanice doniraju, slično kao doniranje krvi bolnicama - nego se iz toga radi business i roditelje "tjera" da za mogućnost korištenja ms plate masne cifre? Ne razumijem to. Paralela u glavi mi je upravo ono gore spomenuto - kao da se pokreće inicijativa da u bolnici unaprijed pohraniš svoju krv, kako bi ti ju mogli dati ako ti zatreba, a to još moraš i masno platiti. Meni je to malo nonsence.. Možda netko ima drugo viđenje?

----------


## Brunda

Aqua, MS se mogu donirati od srpnja prošle godine. I to je besplatno.

----------


## aqua

Znam, vidla sam.

Ali, mene muči to što se danas svašta može donirati, i na to se potiče (od krvi, organa,..), ali koliko znam za ništa ne postoji ovakvo usmjerenje na osobno vlasništvo. Kužim i to oko kompatibilnosti, ali opet..

----------


## tulip

Majo, hvala na linkovima, muči mene ovo i te kako. Nikad nisi dovoljno pametan...

----------


## tulip

Evo čitam ove Majine članke pa nađem i ovo:
"There are some circumstances where the cord will need to be clamped immediately, including if you choose to have the third stage injection of syntocinon to expel the placenta faster – obviously the cord will need to be cut right away in this managed form of third stage. You can chose a normal physiological third stage if you haven’t had syntocinon during your labour (for inductions, augmentations or third stage)."

A vidim na drugim topicima da kod nas u rodilištima rado daju injekciju radi bržeg poroda posteljice, a to neke rodilje niti ne skuže, a kamoli da ih informiraju o tome...
Argument koji sam ja čula je da je brzi porod posteljice bolji za mamu, da se smanji mogućnost postporođajnog krvarenja... pretpostavljam da ni to nije baš argumentirano, a nije ni tema ovog topica, ali mene baš zanima i taj dio priče s krvarenjem (ja sam poslije poroda bila dosta loše) pa ako neko ima neki link...

----------


## DOMINGO

NOVOST

Od prošle srijede i Zaklada Ana Rukavina prikuplja umbilikalnu krv za privatne potrebe. 
Cijena 15000 kn. Nazovete 2388-708, pošalju Vam ugovor, predračun i još neke papire. Kad to popunite, platite, pošalju Vam set za vađenje (ili odete po njega kao ja). Sad još samo dogovor u Vinogradskoj.

Jel radi Vinogradska probleme oko vađenja, naplaćuju li to, treba li ranije najaviti i slična pitanja?? Ima netko odgovor. TNX 

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Fidji

> *Maja*, molim te ako imaš neki link (na hrvatskom) gdje se može pročitati o važnosti toga da pupkovina odpulsira. Nisam baš upučena. A vjerovatno ću roditi sekcijom pa mogu barem toliko zamoliti doktoricu. Ako nemaš link-može ukratko?


Evo jedan link na hrvatskom:

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

----------


## marka99

domingo, i ja se to pitam za vinogradsku, dr sam pitala i rekla je da vade ali se nisam snašla oko toga da li to naplaćuju...a kako danas ništa nije besplatno, bojim se da će i to naplatiti...javim ak saznam prije tebe a ti javi ak saznaš prije

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Maja*, molim te ako imaš neki link (na hrvatskom) gdje se može pročitati o važnosti toga da pupkovina odpulsira. Nisam baš upučena. A vjerovatno ću roditi sekcijom pa mogu barem toliko zamoliti doktoricu. Ako nemaš link-može ukratko?
> 
> 
> Evo jedan link na hrvatskom:
> 
> http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51


Ne znam što radi Udruga primalja i kakvi su joj zadaci ako se ovo ne prakticira i ako naše babice po tom pitanju nisu educirane? A kako mi se čini nisu-možda grješim. JA ću mpji doktoricu zamoiti da otpulsira........ti jedino mogu učiniti. A sada hoće li me podlušati???

----------


## roby

A kako sam ovo nakaradno napisala-kao lijevom nogom.

----------


## Fana

Ja sam odlučila donirati krv iz pupkovine moje bebe. Kontaktirala sam Banku krvi iz pupkovine Ana Rukavina, od njih dobila dokumente i formular za pristanak, a ovih dana očekujem i set za prikupljanje koji ću odnijeti u bolnicu. Nakon poroda i prikupljanja krvi, sanitensko vozilo bolnice će to odvesti na Rebro. Namjeravam roditi u Zaboku, za rodilje u Zagrebu procedura je jednostavnija.
Inače, u Zaboku klemaju pupak odmah po izlasku bebe iz maternice i ne čekaju prestanak pulsiranja.

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

MM je zvao SD i Rebro, i mene je zabrinulo to vađenje krvi iz pupkovine prije nego pupkovina otpulsira pa smo pitai doktore. Rekli su da se ne mora vaditi odmah, i da krvi ima dosta i u posteljici, da se dobije dovoljno. 

Ugovor i izjavu o odgovornosti smo dobili doma, i naglo smo postali vrlo skeptični. Prema toj izjavi o odgovornosti, oni nisu odgovorni apsolutno ni za što. Mogu napraviti što žele, a mi bi se svojim potpisom trebali odreći bilo kakvog prava na tužbu ili odštetu u svoje ime i u ime djeteta. Sadržaj izjave je koncipiran tako da oni praktično mogu upotrijebiti MS i za druge svrhe a da ih za to ne možete tužiti, eventualno da vam vrate vaše novce za čuvanje. Čuvanje je naravno najmanji dio u iznosu od 15.000 kn. 

Sve skupa mi izgleda strašno sumnjivo. I danas ću zatražiti ugovore i od stranih firmi da vidim kako je to kod njih riješeno. Ako netko ima kakve imformacije o tom dijelu... plz! 
Ako se te MS mogu korisiti kako oni žele, onda ih isto tako mogu i donirati. Šanse da će ostati nekome iz obitelji su u tom slučaju jednake, a još su veće da će barem nekome jednom pomoći.

----------


## tulip

Ajme, ko da nema dosta nedoumica o ovom pitanju! Javi šta saznaš!

----------


## roby

Nije čovjek pametan.

----------


## dinasta80

prvo sam imala želju darovati MS svoga djeteta,pa sam nedavno saznala za prvitanu pohranu u hrv i sada nakon ovih vaših komentara o ranom rezanju pupkovine i tzv"zgrtanju love" više neznam što mi je bolje! možda ipak da djete rodim kao i svi do sada i pokušam odgoditi rano rezanje pupkovine,zanemareći ikakvu pohranu?? jer ako mi nitko ne garantira što će biti s MS moga djeteta ovo ništa nema smisla

----------


## anchie76

Maja je to sve jako lijepo rekla.

Ja nekako razmisljam da te maticne stanice u pupkovini imaju svoju svrhu za to dijete koje je rodjeno, i da se ne treba ostavljati pupkovina da otpulsira "bez vraga".  Nije priroda glupa, te maticne stanice u pupkovini imaju svoju neku svrhu u tom cijelom procesu.   Samo sto mi trenutno jako malo toga znamo o nasim tijelima, pa tako neznamo ni sto te maticne stanice iz pupkovinne sve rade u tijelu djeteta nakon rodjenja.  Sigurna sam da one imaju svoju dobru svrhu i potrebu za to rodjeno dijete.  

No nakon dosta godina ce to i neko istrazivanje garant potvrditi    :Saint:

----------


## tulip

Apsolutno, vjerojatno će se još puno problema povezati s ranim rezanjem pupkovine, kad se već i sada neke stvari znaju. 
Za sada izgleda da većina zdrave djece ipak preživi bez većih posljedica (?) to rano rezanje (kod ugrožene djece se preporuča da svakako pupkovina otpulsira i pomogne djetetu da preživi, kontra sadašnjoj praksi da ih se čim prije makne od mame i reanimira...). 
S druge strane, kod nekih teških bolesti posljedice mogu biti puno gore...pa bi čovjek sve dao za nešto tako spasonosno kako mogu biti matične stanice (jedino što ta učinkovitost u liječenju još nije dovoljno dokumentirana)
Trebao bi svako za sebe odvagati rizike i prednosti ... a u stvari su to sve nepoznate varijable :/  pa važeš a ne znaš što važeš

----------


## filip

Mi smo donirali svoje...  :Smile:

----------


## tulip

Ja sam dobila ugovor s Rebra za pohranu u privatne svrhe i moram prokomentirati da je  :/ , pogotovo sva popratna dokumentacija. 
Da li je netko čitao ugovore iz Austrije?

----------


## mel

je li netko zna moze li se obaviti taj postupak u Rijeckom rodilistu?
cini mi se to jako dobro, a opet .. sad kad sam sve procitala  :/

----------


## malecko

totalno ste me zabrinule oko tog pulsiranja.. odlucila sam 
a) pitati svog dr. kakva je praksa u zg bolnicama, jer ako se ionako reze brzo i krv propada, najmanje sto mogu je - donirati; sebi, drugome, svejedno..
b) i da li se ikako moze kod poroda utjecati na brzinu klemanja (sto onda utjece na moju odluku - vec sam vidla komentare tu - zasto lijeciti nesto sto mozda nije trebalo biti ni osteceno kod poroda)
c) buduci da je mm u nacelu Za, traziti cu ugovor s Rebra.. mada tamo cemo citati samo jednu stranu medalje..

ima li koji lijecnik / primalja na ovom forumu? da ne istrazujemo same.. 
(jer je moj gin. alergican na samoeduciranje s interneta)

----------


## tulip

Čini mi se da tvoj gin. nije jedini koji je alergičan, ali nisu ni oni upoznati sa svime, niti mogu biti.
Razgovarala sam s liječnicom na Rebru u vezi tog ugovora, kaže da oni u svojim uputama ničim ne propisuju kada će se rezati pupkovina, tj. da ne žele zadirati u rutinu svakog rodilišta (i tako fino peru ruke). Ona je rekla da uglavnom režu nakon 30 ili 60 sekundi, ne baš odmah, što već i nije zanemarivo, u tom slučaju beba dobije ipak dosta.
Neka rodilišta rutinski režu skroz kasno, u tom slučaju moraš dogovoriti na porodu kad će se to rezati. Ako dogovoriš da se malo čeka, onda se može desiti da količina koju skupiš za pohranu bude jako mala. ALi, ako sam plaćaš pohranu u privatne svrhe, onda je na tebi odluka da li ćeš tu malu količinu ipak čuvati ili ne. 
Osim toga, ugovor i popratna dokumentacija mi imaju jako puno nedorečenih stvari, čak i nekih vrlo problematičnih, pa nisi siguran što će s time biti za 20 godina. 

Može se desiti da porod bude kompliciran, mama ili beba ugrožene, u tom slučaju matične stanice padaju u drugi plan i može se lako desiti da ne bude ništa od toga.

----------


## Ava M

U našem austrijskom ugovoru, tj. uputama o uzimanju ms, stoji da bi se stanice morale uzeti u prve dvije minute nakon rođenja, jer da im nakon toga kvaliteta opada, pa klinika ne može garantirati njihovu učinkovitost u eventualnom slučaju kasnijeg liječenja.

To opet ostavlja mogućnost da se pupčana vrpca ne prekine barem prvih 60sec. Nije baš velika utjeha, ali bar nije odmah, nije naglo.
A onaj tko se odluči za pohranu, valjda je spreman prihvatiti i tu neminovnost.
Ne znam od kud doktorima sa SD i Rebra da ms ima dovoljno i u posteljici te da se pupkovina ne mora prerezati u prve dvije minute.
Ja nekako više vjerujem Austrijancima.

Inače *mel*, rodila sam u *Rijeci*. (znači možeš ih tamo uzeti)

----------


## Ava M

U našem austrijskom ugovoru, tj. uputama o uzimanju ms, stoji da bi se stanice morale uzeti u prve dvije minute nakon rođenja, jer da im nakon toga kvaliteta opada, pa klinika ne može garantirati njihovu učinkovitost u eventualnom slučaju kasnijeg liječenja.

To opet ostavlja mogućnost da se pupčana vrpca ne prekine barem prvih 60sec. Nije baš velika utjeha, ali bar nije odmah, nije naglo.
A onaj tko se odluči za pohranu, valjda je spreman prihvatiti i tu neminovnost.
Ne znam od kud doktorima sa SD i Rebra da ms ima dovoljno i u posteljici te da se pupkovina ne mora prerezati u prve dvije minute.
Ja nekako više vjerujem Austrijancima.

Inače *mel*, rodila sam u *Rijeci*. (znači možeš ih tamo uzeti)

----------


## tulip

> Ne znam od kud doktorima sa SD i Rebra da ms ima dovoljno i u posteljici te da se pupkovina ne mora prerezati u prve dvije minute.


Na Rebru kažu da još nemaju dovoljno iskustva i podataka da bi tako nešto ustvrdili, a koliko sam shvatila za sada to prepuštaju porodničaru i roditelju. Ako netko hoće probat, na njemu je rizik. 
Ali čitala sam i ja neke podatke na tu temu-da pupkovina otpulsira pa se onda uzmu matične...javim ako nađem izvor. 
Mogućnost upotrebe matičnih je sigurno veća ako se skupi veća količina.

----------

....ja sam u ovom svemu jako "friška".
Ima li netko bilo kakvu informaciju o tome da li u Osječkoj bolnici "vade" MS!?

----------


## leonči

Da li ima netko sa friškim inf. o vađenju matičnih staica na SD, i pohrani kod nas?
Koliko u konačnici je pohrana skuplja kod nas?
Koliko sam ja uspjela shvatiti, to je tu negdje kad pribrojiš transport, pa set, pa cijenu vađenja, što je kod as sve ukalkulirano u 15 000kn. :?

----------


## roby

> ....ja sam u ovom svemu jako "friška".
> Ima li netko bilo kakvu informaciju o tome da li u Osječkoj bolnici "vade" MS!?


Rubinica uzima.

----------


## Indi

Je li itko kontaktirao oko detalja novootvorenu tvrtku Nativitas? Pohranu rade u lab.u Nizozemskoj i Belgiji, a oni pokrivaju sve troškove transporta. Cijena oko 13 000.

----------


## leonči

> Je li itko kontaktirao oko detalja novootvorenu tvrtku Nativitas? Pohranu rade u lab.u Nizozemskoj i Belgiji, a oni pokrivaju sve troškove transporta. Cijena oko 13 000.


Ja sam, al još uvijek nisu potpisali ugovore s bolnicama, i ne znaju kad će, tako da se vađenje mora posebno platiti 1000 kn, iako u ugovorima piše da ukupna cijena pokriva i troškove vađenja krvi.Već sam zaboravila točno,al cijena je nešto sitno jeftinija nego na Rebru.
Mi smo ih pohranili prije par dana ipak  u Austrij, odnosno poslali na pohranu.Cijena je zatno jeftinija, a uvijeti ugovora najpogodniji za korisnika.
Još nismo dobili potvrdu, pa se nadam da će sve biti o.k. s količinom,a i s pohranom, jer nas je Vito iznenadio i uranio 15 dana, pa je sve bilo zbrda zdola.Ugovor i suglasnosti sam potpisivala među trudovima.
 :Smile:

----------


## prolaznica1975

Mi smo pohranili svoje stanice u Gracu (eccocell) i jako sam zadovoljna sa svime. PLatili smo 1563 € (popust za plaćanje unaprijed), u to je uračunat i set i prijevoz.
MM je dovezao stanice preko granice na prvoj Petrolovoj stanici preuzeo ju je dostavljač i to je to. Nakon tjedan dana smo dobili pismo da je sa stanicama sve u redu što se tiče kvalitete i kvantitete (što mi je bilo jako važno jer na SD ne uzimaju stanice doktori nego sestre  :? . što zapravo u mojem slučaju ije bilo loše jer mi je doktorica htjela probušiti vodenjak, pa je sestra rekla, ma pusti je radi matičnih stanica   :Razz:  ), a testirati će ih na viruse i bakterije unutar dva tjedna i isto tako mi poslati obavijest.
Ukoliko bilo što od navedenog testiranja nije OK, oni mi vraćaju 1500 € (63 je bilo za set), a stanice mogu ja odlučiti da li ih oni moraju uništiti ili im ih ostavljam za daljnje eksperimentiranje.
E, pa, za Hrvatsku priču ne znam, ali mislim da oni kao prvo ne testiraju odmah, nisam sigurna kolio su vični umnožavanju stanica (što Austrijanci rade pod normalno), a za vraćanje novaca... znajući nas Hrvate ...  :/ 

Šti se tiče svih pitanja vezanih za Eccocell, ima jedan ugodan gospodin Slovenac koji ucijek na sve odgovori mialom u roku jedan dan i telefonski (s blagim Slov naglaskom he he).

Na SD smo platili 1000 kuna za uzimanje - dobra infomracija je da blagajna (u "uredu uprave") radi samo od 8-14 i prima se samo gotovina.
Drugi pametni savjet je da morate ponjeti uplatnicu na porod jer vas traže prije uzimanja. E, treće je da ih pokušate nagovoriti da uzmu fotokopiju, jer meni su uzeli orginal pa ne znam da li ću moći kopiju korisiti kod poreza.
Eto, to je sve što ja znam o tome.
A odlučili smo se za ovo, bez obzira na pulsiranje jer je broj oboljenja kao leukemija jako povećan, a broj izlječenja bolesti matičnim stanicama u velikom porastu. Mislim da bih skočila kroz prozor da mi zatrebaju, a nisam.... ma znate sve već - SVE za moje dijete   :Heart:

----------


## leonči

Prolaznica, 
kad ste to učinili,jer mi prije 7 dana, u istoj firmi platili 1590 + 63 za paket.

----------


## Nativitas d.o.o.

Poštovane, 

jer je bilo nekoliko pitanja u vezi Nativitasa i pohrane matičnih stanica, dajem vam odgovor o postupku pohranivanja kod nas, odnosno u laboratorijama Cryo Save u Belgiji i Nizozemskoj. 

Informativno šaljemo svim zainteresiranim roditeljima tri izvoda ugovora, koje nam buduči roditelji vrate potpisane kada se odluče za pohranivanje matičnih stanica svoj novorođenog djeteta. Nakon toga istavimo predračun u vrijednosti  4500 HRK (PDV uključen). Poslje plačenog predračuna šaljemo set, u kojom je sve potrebno za uzimanje krvnog uzorka i prijevoz u naš centralni laboratorij u Belgiji. 
Set roditelji uzme u porodilište te ga prije poroda predaju medicinskom osobju. Na setu se nalazi i telefonski broj gdje smo dostupni nakon poroda. Obavezujemo se, da čemo krvni uzorak u centralni laboratorij dostavit u roku od 48 sati. Za vrijeme našeg preuzimanja potrebno je krvni uzorak čuvati na sobnoj temperaturi (najbolje kod majke u sobi). Transfuzijska vrečica, u kojoj se pohranjuje krv, premljena je sa posebnim hranljivim koagulantom, koji garantira trajnost i hrani pohranjenu krv do dolaska u centralni laboratorij. Transfuzijska vrečica mještena je između dva gela što garantira stabilizaciju temperature. Krvnog uzorka ne smije se umjetno hladiti! 
U centralnom laboratoriju se kvrni uzorak prvo analizira, nakon toga slijedi postupak odvajanja matičnih stanica iz krvnog uzorka, vitalnost i broj matičnih stanica. Matične stanice se podjele u dvije probe zbog varnosti. Jedna se pohranjuje u laboratoriju u Belgiji a druga u Nizozemskoj. U roku 14 dana nakon poroda nas iz laboratorija obavijeste o nalazih laboratorijskih analiza, o vitalnosti i broju matičnih stanica. Nakon uspješnog pohranivanje obavijestimo roditelje te izdamo račun za preostalu uslugu, koja iznosi još 9.450 HRK (PDV uključen). Rok plačenja tog računa je 30 dana, nakon uplate pošaljemo  i certifikat sa imenom i prezimenom djeteta, datum rođenja te duplim unikatnim bar kodom, pod kojom su pohranjene matične stanice novorođenog djeteta za dobu 20 godina. U koliko su matične stanice potrebne za lječenje, dostavit čemo jih u odabranu kliniku u Evropi u roku od 48 sati. U slučaju potrebe po matičnih stanicah nazove se Nativitas d.o.o. zajedno sa zahtjevkom, certifikatom te doktorjevim izvještajem o bolesti, koji če matične stanice upotrebiti za lječenje. Naglašujemo, da se matične stanice bez suglasnosti roditelja neče dirati, što prema ugovoru nemamo ni pravo bez suglasnoti. Ukupna cjena usluge je 13.950 HRK (PDV uključen) što uključuje set za uzimanje krvnog uzorka, lokalni i međunarodni prijevoz do laboratorija u Belgiji, procesiranje i izlučivanje matičnih stanica iz krvnog uzorka, pohranivanje matičnih stanica na dvije lokacije (laboratorij u Belgiji (Mechelen) i Nizozemskoj (Zutphen)) za 20 godina te dostava matičnih stanica u roku od 48 sati u odabranu kliniku u Evropi. 

Za sve informacije dostupni smo na besplatnom broju 0800 303 305 ili putem e-mejla: info@nativitas.hr.

----------


## tulip

što se tiče rebra, ja evo dobila doma tuđu potvrdu  :Smile:  za dijete rođeno u ožujku
toliko o zaštiti podataka, ako nekom kasni potvrda nek  se javi

----------


## Indi

Zanimaju me iskustva s Nativitasom, ako ih ima?

----------


## Mum2Be

> Zanimaju me iskustva s Nativitasom, ako ih ima?


Mene takodjer, pogotovo ako ima netko iz Zadra?!

----------


## †marival

> Zanimaju me iskustva s Nativitasom, ako ih ima?


mogu napisati reći da surađuju za najboljom kurirskom skužbom u hrvatskoj i svijetu DHL-om koji brzo i sugurno transportira vašu pošiljku  :D

----------


## Indi

Ja sam malo proučila njihov ugovor i na kraju odustala od privatnog pohranjivanja iz nekoliko razloga. Jedan od njih je da ako vam uzorak nije dobar, oni zadržavaju 4500kn pologa. Zar je moguće da ih troškovi transporta i analize valjanosti uzorka toliko koštaju? No, dobro...

Još jedan od razloga je i taj da, kako sam čitala, vlastite matične stanice ne moraju za nas kasnije vrijediti jer već sadrže podatak o bolesti koja se ide liječiti itd.

U svakom slučaju, šteta mi je da one propadnu kad nekome doista mogu pomoći i mi smo se odlučili donirati ih. Procedura je jednostavna, tj. zazove se na broj na KBC Rebro, našla ga na stranicama Zaklade Ane Rukavine, i oni sve organiziraju, osim kod bolnica s kojima nemaju takav dogovor, kao što naša nema, tako da će oni meni poslati set, a ja ću im ga o svom trošku poslati nazad nekom od kurirskih službi.

----------


## pera

Neznam gdje bi drugo stavila ovu temu, nadam se da ovdje i pripada. Naime, ja sam u 32. tjednu trudnoće i planiram pohraniti matične stanice iz pupkovine svojeg djeteta.

 Prije godinu dana sam isto učinila i s prvim djetetom. Odlučili smo iz više razloga da pohranu napravimo u Institutu EccoCell-Cellavie u Grazu. Rodila sam u Rijeci, gdje bez obzira na Milinovićevu uputu, ne rade probleme oko izuzimanja matičnih stanica za strane institute i sve je prošlo ok. I matične stanice ovog djeteta sam mislila pohraniti u istom institutu. Ali tu dolazimo do problema. Predstavnik EccoCella me obavjestio da oni sada pripadaju nekakvoj europskoj grupaciji laboratorija, neznam ponoviti ime, sukladno čijoj politici oni mogu pohranjivati krv samo ukoliko su prethodno sklopili ugovor s konkretnim rodilištem, a za što moraju imati odobrenje ministarstva, što njima u Hrvatskoj nije moguće dobiti. E sada, čini se da zbog te gluposti ja nemogu pohraniti stanice drugog djeteta u navedenom laboratoriju. Molim Vas da mi pomognete, da li ste se i vi susretale s istim problemom, i što ste učinile. Da li postoji neki drugi laboratorij, koji je ok a da ne radi probleme oko pohrane. Naime, Rebro mi je zadnja solucija iz više razloga, a sada i iz tog jer sam jako ljuta na sve ovo.

----------


## jerry

ja sam drugo dijete rodila 2007. kad jos nije bilo naputka famoznog milinovica.
pohranili smo ms vani preko Slovenaca. saljem ti detalje na pp. kad pronadem kontakt.... uh....

----------


## moia

kako mislite pohranili? mislite donirali ili ?

----------


## jerry

ne, nisu donirane, pohranjene su na njeno ime, a do 21 godine otac i majka imaju pravo "raspolaganja". platili smo 1800 eura.

----------


## moia

mi smo donirali jer nama nikad možda i ne zatrebaju a ima toliko ljudi, posebno djece na svijetu kojima te matične stanice već sutra spašavaju živote.

a ako nama jednom zatreba uvjerena sam u onu dobro se dobirm vraća...

----------


## prolaznica1975

Isitna je, baš sam zvala u Austriju. Poanta je da oni ne primaju stanice ako djiete nije rođeno u austrijskoj bolnici!
Katastrofa.
Ja isto tako imam za sina pohranjeno tamo i zadovoljna sam bila s time i htjela sada ponoviti. Ovo me jako pogodilo sad.
Pitala sam i za Njemačku, ali očigledno je tamo isti postupak. A glupo mi je sad pitati za Grčku ili Tursku.
A Rebro mi je užas od opcije.

Ako netko ima informaciju da se u nekoj od okolnih EU zemalja može pohraniti, molim javite. Ja ću se sad isto morati baciti na traženje.
Ili ići roditi u Austriju? :Shock:

----------


## Superman

U Hrvatskoj je jedino legalna pohrana matičnih stanica na Rebru.

----------


## puntica

a zašto toliko ne želite pohraniti na rebru?

----------


## frnjok

> a zašto toliko ne želite pohraniti na rebru?


Da, i mene zanima.
Kad smo se mi odlučivali za pohranu meni je smetalo jedino to što pohranjivanje na Rebru ispada skuplje od ovih ostalih opcija koje su "zabranjene". Ali vidim da ljudi tu spominju "više razloga" zbog kojih ne žele na Rebro pa me baš zanima koji su to.
Inače mi smo pohranili stanice na Rebru i sve je zaista bilo OK (kao što već rekoh osim cijene, ali nekako kad smo jednom odvojili novce za to zaboravila sam da smo ih ikad i imali pa više ne mislim o tome), bili su i ljubazni i dobili smo sve informacije i pojašnjenja koji su nam trebali, sve je išlo glatko i uglavnom zadovoljni smo.

----------


## pera

Pa razlog zašto mi smeta Rebro je slijedeći, odnosno jesu slijedeći: 

Za početak živcira me taj monopol koji je prema mome mišljenju protuustavan, to što ću ja raditit s matičnim stanicama iz pupkovine je samo stvar mene i mog supruga. Nadalje, što je sa slobodom tržišta, Rebro je počelo raditi unazad čini mi se dvije godine, i ja nemam nikakvu sigurnost da kod njih sve šljaka dobro. Ja kada sam se odlučivala za laboratorij gdje ću pohraniti matične stanice bilo mi je bitno više parametara, kao npr. iskustvo, reference i naravno cijena. Uzevši sve to u obzir, EccoCell mi se činio najbolji izbor, a Rebro ni blizu, ne ispunjavajući niti jednu od navedenih stavki. Samo da napomenem, a o tome se već raspravljalo, nekoliko jako spornih stavki navedenog ugovora, kao npr. cijena koja je među skupljima u Europi, zatim ako uzorak ne valja iz nekog razloga, zadržavaju veći dio novaca, što je pljačka stoljeća i naravno njihovo ograđivanje od odgovornosti ako nešto pođe po krivu. 

Zadnje, ali ne i manje bitno, pohranjujući stanice drugog djeteta u istom laboratoriju ostvarujemo pravo na popust, koji mi nam je uza sve značajan i na koji smo u krajnjoj liniji računali, a sada ne samo da nemamo popust nego moramo platiti 5000 kuna skuplje nešto s čijom kvalitetom uopće nismo zadovoljni i što u konačnici nije naš izbor. 

Eto sve to me jako živcira i upravo zbog toga sad ću iz principa pokušat sve napravit da ne moram ići na Rebro. Ono što je dodatni nonsens je to što sam pričala s Riječkim rodilištem, i oni se čudom čude kako se to može braniti i bez problema bi uzeli uzorak za bilo koji laboratorij, jer u konačnici to se njih ne tiče i to je privatna odluka svakoga. 

Preko telefona mi je predstavnik EccoCella reko da pokušam kod laboratorija Neocelic, koji sada ima i laboratorij u Sloveniji. Zna li nešto neko o njima.

----------


## sirius

Na Rebru se matične stanice pohranju već jako puno godina (nisam sigurna koliko , ali sigurno  više od 7 godina). Pohrana  prije nije bila javna i masovna , nego su se pohranjivale matične stanice braće i sestara djece koja su bolovala ili boluju od malignih bolesti u kojima se koristi transplantacija koštane srži. Što se tiče kvalitete  pripravka prije pohrane i nakon određenog broja godina  ovisno je o mnogo faktora , a ne samo o načinu pohrane. Ne znam kakve garncije imaju druge banke koje se bave time, one imaju nekakve garancije o kvaliteti u ugovorima?

----------


## jelena.O

I jel tko u zadnje vrijeme donirao stanice?

----------


## pera

Bez obzira na činjenicu da se ne radi o 2. već o 7. godina, mislim da je iskustvo na strani drugih laboratorija. Ali to uopće nije bitno, bitna je sloboda izbora. Ja nikog neću nagovarat protiv Rebra, ali isto tako ne želim da mi se nameće nešto što ja u konačnici ne želim. Rebro je zbilja preskupo. Svi ostali laboratoriji koje sam kontaktirala, vraćaju većinu novca ako ne uspije pohranjivanje, zašto to Rebro ne radi, stvarno neznam, ali to, zajedno sa činjenicom da su si osigurali monopolski status, i da nemaju nikakve konkurencije, je krajnje bezobrazno. Dakle oni sada mogu diktirati uvjete koje god žele, a mi koji želimo pohraniti stanice naše djece nemamo nikakvog izbora. Šta to nije grozno? 

Nego, ono što je meni sada primarno, da se javi netko s iskustvom nedavnog pohranjivanja. Da li je uspio to napraviti u nekom laboratoriju a da to nije Rebro, i kako je tekao postupak. Hvala vam.

----------


## RozaGroza

> I jel tko u zadnje vrijeme donirao stanice?


Ja sam donirala prije 2 i pol mjeseca, u Petrovoj bolnici. Potrebno je pri prijemu napomenuti da bi donirala, oni ti daju formularkoji ispuniš i to je to. Ja sam ležala u bolnici pa sam tu papirologiju svu ispunila tjedan dana prije. Jednostavno veoma, a pomaže ljudima.

----------


## tajuska

> I jel tko u zadnje vrijeme donirao stanice?


prije 3 mjeseca u OB Zabok...

----------

